# Does anyone know of a DTG/fulfillment company that prints on crop tops?



## Pedro1977 (May 31, 2011)

Hello there and thanks for the help in advance.
Does any of you know of any DTG companies that print on various colors of crop tops?


----------



## merchmonster (Apr 6, 2015)

Doubtful for 2 reasons:
1) These tend to be stretch garments. Stretching DTG print will crack the print.
2) These tend to be poly blend garments which don't print well.

Your best bet to decorate a crop top would be HTV full color transfer. Just my 2c


----------

